
Algorithms Behind Modern Storage Systems - matt_d
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/storage-algorithms
======
collinf
The author states that the talk was inspired by this series of blog posts[1]
if you are like me and find articles about technical topics much easier to
consume than talks.

[1] [https://medium.com/databasss](https://medium.com/databasss)

------
ignoramous
Another interesting tangent I've been curious in is networked storage.

The algorithms (protocols like AWS SRD and Infiniband RD) [0][1] and hardware
(network gears and protocol specific ASICs or FGPAs) used to get to 100gbps
and beyond over tech like RoCE, Infiniband+RDMA, Elastic Fabric Adapter are in
themselves interesting for a clear reason that these are complex distributed
systems in their own right with high availability, super low latency, and
considerable throughput.

Other networking tech enables not just reliable storage over network (either
block devices like EBS or filesystems like EFS or Lustre) but also things like
content delivery at internet scale [2].

[0]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/_msw_/status/1067280447732740097?...](https://mobile.twitter.com/_msw_/status/1067280447732740097?lang=en)

[1]
[https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/ssw_aix_71/co...](https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/ssw_aix_71/com.ibm.aix.networkcomm/protocols_rdsdatagram.htm)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17347355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17347355)

------
rickette
Looks like an interesting talk. Mandatory reference to the DDIA book:
[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/). It features a whole
chapter on B+Trees vs LSM, etc. A must read IMHO if you're into this kind of
stuff.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
If you liked DDIA, you'll love Andy Pavlo's Advanced Database Systems course
on the CMU Database Group's Youtube channel. Its about 30 hours long, fairly
easy to follow, and focused on state-of-the-art database systems.

------
drej
This is a video and slides; this discussion is from when the article was
linked here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17079197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17079197)

